#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Sistema WebMikrotik

## mferreiraneto

Pessoal, boa tarde!
Parece ridiculo, mas vou compartilhar com vcs...
Comprei o sistema webmikrotik para gerenciar meu provedor, mas o sistema nao me atendendeu, (por sinal excelente sistema de provedor).
comprei um link de 02mb full de uma empresa aqui da minha regiao, como nao tenho ip fixo minha rede automaticamente se tornou como se fosse uma sub rede deles.
entao o pessoal da webmikrotik tentou configurar o sistema para sincronizar com minha RB750 e nao conseguiram, segundo eles eu teria que solicitar ao pessoal que me fornece o link a abertura da porta 2200 no firewall do mikrotik deles...
entao o pessoal do link me informou que nao tem bloqeios no firewall e nao há necessidade de redirecionamento de portas, pois todos os equipamentos deles sao brigde e liberados.
Alguém arrisca uma dica pra tal configuração?

----------


## UlissesCampos

cara com certeza se vc nao tem ip valido na internet precisa liberar portas!!!!

----------


## rogeriodj

Procure outra empresa pra te fonecer o link, pois se é dedicado tem de ter no minimo 6 ips validos pra vc, e outra, monte o servidor localmente, tem o mk-auth q é otimo e barato, o pessoal da webmikrotik tbm tem a versão local, um pouco mais caro, mais vc tem o controle da situação...




> Pessoal, boa tarde!
> Parece ridiculo, mas vou compartilhar com vcs...
> Comprei o sistema webmikrotik para gerenciar meu provedor, mas o sistema nao me atendendeu, (por sinal excelente sistema de provedor).
> comprei um link de 02mb full de uma empresa aqui da minha regiao, como nao tenho ip fixo minha rede automaticamente se tornou como se fosse uma sub rede deles.
> entao o pessoal da webmikrotik tentou configurar o sistema para sincronizar com minha RB750 e nao conseguiram, segundo eles eu teria que solicitar ao pessoal que me fornece o link a abertura da porta 2200 no firewall do mikrotik deles...
> entao o pessoal do link me informou que nao tem bloqeios no firewall e nao há necessidade de redirecionamento de portas, pois todos os equipamentos deles sao brigde e liberados.
> Alguém arrisca uma dica pra tal configuração?

----------


## aleksei

O que precisa é um redirecionamento.

se eles repassam ip inválido pra vc, precisam redirecionar a porta 2200 do ip válido para o seu ip e sua porta.

----------


## tamanho

tambem temos o webmikrotik, e nos atente, mas esta parrado no tempo, parece que quem colocava a mao na massa era um tal de tiago, nao sei se ainda esta lá, mas de mais ou menos 8 meses pra cá nao temos uma atualizaçao se quer, e nao tem nem previsao, coisas simples como contrato online, ainda nao implementado, nada referente a revendedores, a parte de controle de acesso mal controlado, podendo ter mais restriçoes, entao lhe aconselho a achar outro produto.

----------


## ebraum

Po..
Ainda bem que alguem falou algo sobre o suporte dos caras
tava afim de implantar aki o sistema dos caras..... mas se o suporte eh falho
corro longe

valeu tamanho

----------


## alexandre153

pessoal experimenta o Mk-Auth, muito bom e barato e vc mesmo faz a configuraçao
http://www.mk-auth.com.br

----------


## minelli

Bom sou da concorrencia SCUT mas isso não vem ao caso.
Quanto ao seu problema e fácil de resolver.
Mas realmente o suporte deles e meio complicado, tenho vários clientes deles que reclamam disso também.

----------


## cbtpiritiba

MFerreiraNeto,
O RogerioDJ mandou a solução mais prática.
A empresa que fornece o link pra você precisa lhe entregar uma faixa de IP's válidos.
Ou melhor, se o link for vendido como dedicado é assim.
Primeiro resolver a questão dos IP's válidos, depois....
[]s,
Odemar Gilson Santana Júnior
Especialista em Redes e Telecomunicações
Mestrando em Redes e Sistemas WEB

----------


## Pupa

o sistema webmikrotik eh muito bom  :Big Grin: 
eles estao parados no tempo mais pelas informaçoes q me passarao estao deixando pra lancar ah nova versao do mesmo no MUM agora em novembro  :Big Grin: 
c eles fizer o que dizerao vai ser bem show de bola :P

no caso do nosso amigo ai eh soh mandar fazer um rederecionamento de porta para essa em que vc colocou no sistema que vai rodar belezinha :P

----------


## 14735

duas coisas
primeiro vc precisa de um ip valido nao precisa ser fixo mais precisa ser valido 
se nao vai cair no servidor da empresa que lhe forneçe o link.
segundo em relação a porta 2200 he so criar uma regra no seu mk liberando o acesso a essa porta
e em ip services mudar a porta SSH de 22 para 2200
o resto he so fazer um DDNS, importar a chave SSH e sincronizar .

----------


## Pupa

eh isso ai o pessoal as vezes reclama de barriga cheia  :Big Grin:  

abraço

----------


## danilosceu

tem o scut, é tudo local procura o minelli ou o edmur otimo sistema tenho certeza que vai te atender muito bem.

----------


## mferreiraneto

então: conversei com o pessoal que me fornece o link e eles ficaram de disponibilizar esta semana 03 ips fixos pra mim, estou aguardando, pois preciso fazer uso do webmikrotik
Agradeço a colaboração de todos...
Se eu nao receber o ip fixo volto a falar!!!

----------


## minelli

Opá agradeço Danilo.

----------


## danilosceu

> Opá agradeço Danilo.


 de nada se fosse ruim eu não ia propagar, rsrsrs

----------


## minelli

rsss..

----------


## bfwlevi

uso em minha empresa webmikrotik,e ja estou cansado de falar com eles e naum poderem resolver meu problema.
colocarei o scut do minelli,pq me recomendaram e confio na capacidade proficional do minelli.

----------


## 1929

Conforme o próprio desenvolvedor veio ao tópico se explicar, deverá sair uma nova versão em janeiro. 
Espero que nessa nova versão duas coisas sejam corrigidas. Primeiro a agilidade de acesso, pois está muito lento este acesso ao servidor central.
Segundo, a possibilidade de colocar outras páginas de aviso, além da primeira de pendência e a segunda de bloqueio. 
É importante este recurso, pois se queremos enviar uma mensagem geral a todos ou mesmo para alguns, que não seja referente a pagamentos, não tem como. 
Foi-me prometido que nesta nova versão isso será possível.
Parece que virá com muitos outros recursos. Mas só com isso já ficará redondinho.
Minha carteira de cobranças agora está uma beleza. E volto a dizer: O webmikrotik não interfere em nada no mikrotik . Ele escreve poucas regras para controlar a autenticação e sistema de aviso. 
Tanto é que se cadastrar alguém direto no mikrotik ele vai navegar tranquilo sem passar pelo webmikrotik.
Se por ventura o servidor central sair do ar, o serviço no provedor continua do mesmo modo, sem interrupção.

----------


## alandaraujo

Esse Webmikrotik ja foi bom! Agora sobre a atualização Tudo enganação A data era em Janeiro de 2011! Ate agora não tivemos uma atualização viavel que compense o valor pago! Sistema lento e com pouquissimas opçoes!

----------


## minelli

> uso em minha empresa webmikrotik,e ja estou cansado de falar com eles e naum poderem resolver meu problema.
> colocarei o scut do minelli,pq me recomendaram e confio na capacidade proficional do minelli.


Obrigado bfwLevi agradeço e em breve estaremos ativando.

----------


## cafejr

Faça o teste com outra porta, não precisa ser a 2200, pois pode já esta sendo usada por outro serviço... isso acontece tb quando o tem load Balance na extremidade...
Instalei a 05 meses e estou aguardando algumas modificações:

1- Que no faturamento fosse determinado o valor dos recebimentos em empresa/residência/banco lotérica, daí poderíamos ver o valor exato de quanto pagamos de taxas no boleto, quanto foi recebido na sede e quanto a domicilio... coisa basca que o pessoal de Lá dorme no ponto.
2- Que independente de ip fixo ou dsl o sistema teria que funcionar.... é possível pois ums amigos (Celso/Paulo/Josue) já desenvolveram uma solução para esta falha um sistema parecido... explorando especialmente essas falhas...Sistema MIKWEB, caso seu MK que utilize IP fixo ou dinamico, o sistema sempre chegará em seu MK, independete da estrutura que voce estiver utilizando seja ela logica ou fisica, estiver utilizando LoadBalance, Bridge, NATs, até se voce estiver um IP privado, o sistema lhe atenderá!
3- O suporte deles é até acessível... Porem quando dá qualquer zica... eles condenam logo o MK.

Entre em contato com o pessoal da Mikweb, e solicite seu login de teste.
Em suma... o sistema é bom... mas ainda tem falhas....................

----------


## 1929

Você se refere a trocar a porta para agilizar o acesso que as vezes fica lento?






> Faça o teste com outra porta, não precisa ser a 2200, pois pode já esta sendo usada por outro serviço... isso acontece tb quando o tem load Balance na extremidade...
> Instalei a 05 meses e estou aguardando algumas modificações:
> 
> 1- Que no faturamento fosse determinado o valor dos recebimentos em empresa/residência/banco lotérica, daí poderíamos ver o valor exato de quanto pagamos de taxas no boleto, quanto foi recebido na sede e quanto a domicilio... coisa basca que o pessoal de Lá dorme no ponto.
> 2- Que independente de ip fixo ou dsl o método de conecção fosse ao inverso... se o pessoal da webmk tem ip fixo... o nosso mk é quem deveria ligar para ele via pptp... uma vpn facinfacin.... é possível pois um amigos (Celso/Paulo/Josue)desenvolveram um sistema parecido... explorando especialmente essas falhas...
> 3- O suporte deles é até acessível... Porem quando dá qualquer zica... eles condenam logo o MK.
> 
> 
> Em suma... o sistema é bom... mas ainda tem falhas....................

----------


## cafejr

trocar a porta p que n fique dois serviços passando pela mesma porta... olha se o se tem alguma regra no firewel....

*MikWeb Gerenciamento de Mikrotik/Provedor*

O sistema MikWeb é um novo modelo de controle que se integra à ferramenta MIKROTIK.
Seus diferenciais em relação aos sistemas convencionais (RADIUS), esta em sua capacidade de se conectar a plataforma MIKROTIK e estabelecer todas as mudanças on-line, desta forma, não ha riscos de uma possível queda de um servidor ativo (MikWeb).
O sistema conta com funcionalidades que facilitam a vida do gestor de provedores tais como:
*Gera Cobranças Automática
*Gera Boletos em Lote
*Atualização de status da cobrança automática
*Monitora Cliente Online
*Não precisa de IP fixo
*Não precisa de Servidor
*Controle Financeiro
*Grupo de Clientes
*Sistema totalmente web - Gerencia de qualquer dispositivo com acesso a web.
*Gerência múltiplos servidores
*Log de Conexão do Cliente
*Log de Ações do Sistema
*Controle de Clientes Hotspot/PPPoE
Central Cliente
*Alteração de dados cadastrais
*Alteração de senha
*Segunda via de boleto
*Histórico de conexões
*Gráficos de consumo de banda
*Extrato financeiro
*Abertura de chamado de suporte técnico
*Cadastro online
Sistema integrado com Gerencianet, agora ficou totalmente automatizado gerenciar seu provedor, todo processo agora estar 100% automático.
Emitir aviso de cobrança na data de vencimento
Emitir aviso de Bloqueio após o prazo de pagamento
Validar cobrança no Gerencianet "boleto"
Enviar cobrança para e-mail do cliente "boleto"
Verificar quais cliente efetuou o pagamento
Dar baixa nas cobranças pagas
Liberar acesso do cliente
Para contratar os serviços da Gerencianet, cadastre-se no endereço
http://www.gerencianet.com.br/mikweb
Custo R$0,00 para os 12 primeiros boletos
Custo R$0,00 para deposito do Gerencianet
Solicite seu login, para testar o Sistema por 30 dias totalmente free.
http://vimeo.com/mikweb - Video aula

----------


## paullsoftware

> trocar a porta p que n fique dois serviços passando pela mesma porta... olha se o se tem alguma regra no firewel....
> 
> *MikWeb Gerenciamento de Mikrotik/Provedor*
> 
> O sistema MikWeb é um novo modelo de controle que se integra à ferramenta MIKROTIK.
> Seus diferenciais em relação aos sistemas convencionais (RADIUS), esta em sua capacidade de se conectar a plataforma MIKROTIK e estabelecer todas as mudanças on-line, desta forma, não ha riscos de uma possível queda de um servidor ativo (MikWeb).
> O sistema conta com funcionalidades que facilitam a vida do gestor de provedores tais como:
> *Gera Cobranças Automática
> *Gera Boletos em Lote
> ...


Desculpem ressuscitar esse tópico, mas o webmikrotik não possui interação com o banco GerenciaNet segundo o Jefferson (pelo atendimento Online)

----------


## socimarviaradio

boa tarde 
eu tabalho com *Gerenciamento de Mikrotik/Provedor nao tenho o que reclamar 
tenho um proficional que trabalhou na empresa da webmikrotk, é ele que cuida do meu provedor
entra em contato com ele, vou pasar o email dele pois ele trabalha muito bem ,entraencontato com ele por email* *[email protected]** 


ass: francisco
*

----------


## admskill

Bom amigos estou sofrendo com o sistema, sexta feira ajeitaram ... mas logo depois não sincronizava mais ... está muito ruim ... péssimo ! Parece que nunca mais iremos ter o webmikrotik que era de antigamente.

----------

